

This ATM will turn your banknotes into Bitcoin. - teawithcarl
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/02/bitcoin-atm/

======
vertex-four
So... where're Lamassu dealing with currency exchange regulations? Or are they
_only_ building the hardware, and leaving currency exchange services to other
companies? The article is not clear on this.

